# Sticky  Basics.



## flamingo

Another wave of users have joined the forums, and a few of us wanted to reinstate this:

1. *EMERGENCY*- "_An emergency is a situation which poses an immediate risk to health, life, property or environment. Most emergencies require urgent intervention to prevent a worsening of the situation._" *Emergency* is generally used in a thread that needs IMMEDIATE help. Something that could possibly kill your fish, wipe your tank out.... NOT for something that could be answered in any time, with no general purpose. Posting without a cause generally leads the threads with a REAL problem underlooked.

2. *Sentences*- With the amount of threads posted not only weekly, but daily, adding in the extra punctuation or at least whole sentences, provides a wider spectrum of users actually reading your thread. If you have the ability to type an actual sentence, why not use it to your advantage? To be truthful, not that many people actually understand half of what's posted.

_3._ *A response*. A response is generally to answer a question, or at least provide general info or reassurance to that thread, on topic. This isn't always the case, but repeated off topic or pointless posts get old fast. "I agree" or "That's true" or "lol" is not a response. Did you really need to post that?

_4._ *A question*. A question is asked to obtain information. If you already knew the answer, why ask it? Making a thread asking something, while having multiple users on the other end taking time to read the 2 pages, and taking half an hour responding, proves tiresome when the user basically tells them "no" or completely ignores them.

_5._ *Search*- a wonderful add-on to any forum, that's rarely ever used. And in most cases, v-bulletin also provides related topics underneath a thread, with the answer already provided. Using this beforehand might prove useful.

_6._ *Photos-* A simple solution, use any number of photo hosting sites. The most popular being photobucket, tinypic, flickr, etc. Click the yellow image with a *mountain* on the second line of the post editor- and paste the link in. Or, use the [IMG/IMG] link provided through your hosting site. If making a permanent thread, attach the picture rather than hosting it, for fear of future loss. Otherwise, whenever possible, host through another sites space. If your thread contains an excess amount of pictures, post "load warning" in the title, be kind to users on dial-up. *RESIZE PICTURES BEFORE USE.
*
_7. _*Stickied Threads-* They are NOT a general place for questions. If one needs a question answered, and sees that it wouldn't pertain or generally add onto that thread, make a new one.

_8._ *Making a thread*- Think for three seconds, look at the actual forum, and choose what topic your question would best be suited under, and click "create new thread." Post a pertaining title that sums up your entire page. Posting "help my fish" rather than "Help, my gourami has ich" will likely deter a larger amount of users from reading it.

*WHEN POSTING AN EMERGENCY OR GENERAL QUESTION:*
Post as much as is pertainable. Enough to provide the basics in a quick form, and give the users an actual amount of info to tell you *something*.

Ph, Ammonia, Nitrite, Nitrate levels, stocking, amount of water changes performed, feeding, filtration, cycle, and general history should be provided. If not typed out, your only response will be an entirely new question, that gets the topic at hand nowhere.

Last but not least...
*CHAT.*-
Chat is one of the most widely used features on this site, and is generally filled with a few people, or even at times, twenty. Coming into chat before making a topic, might save you some trouble. But at the same time, be kind, and remember the users are actual people.

__________________

And I hope that helps by any means. If not, I suggest searching "posting and you" in your favorite search engine.


----------



## Guest

Dylan, you are my hero.  Excellent thread.......and REALLY needed.


----------



## PoptartShop

Good thread!!!


----------



## Osiris

aks em wehere i laenred hwo ot tpye adn yuo hvae navre ot mkae fnu fo em geshe!


----------



## Buggy

I really think a mod should sticky this. And then hope people read it.


----------



## cocomania

Great job Flamingo.:fun: I agree with buggy, a moderator should sticky this.


----------



## guppyart

hahahaha you actually posted 

and I agree mod needs to sticky but would it be possible to do a board wide sticky with something like read this before posting please.


----------



## Guest

Wow dylan...Awesome job! This was really needed....now all we need is something about livebearers and how to tell if they are pregnant...lol


----------



## cherrybarbz18

im new but i have noticed this as well i dont think im doing this but if i am im making an idiot out of my self^_^ but i think im ok. nice job!!!! hopefully new people (like me lol) will read it.


----------



## Obsidian

1. Really good thread, very well said. (ooo I'm a poet and I didn't know it)
2. You are my hero


----------



## llamas

Obsidian said:


> 1. Really good thread, very well said. (ooo I'm a poet and I didn't know it)


That is way too funny not to comment on. Did you mean to rhyme that last part too?

Anyways, Good job Famingo. I heavily agree on using complete sentences! It makes things much easier to read. You can read this fine, right?


----------

